# AM V8 Vantage- Gleammachine



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

An Aston Martin V8 Vantage, originally booked for a Nanolex protectional detail over 2 days, this recently purchased V8 didn't quite go to plan. 
Once the washing stages, de-contamination and removing of any exsisting protection had been complete the following was revealed.














































After a phone call to the client and discussion about what was required to bring the car up to an acceptable standard, it was decided that a 1 stage machine polish, carnuaba wax and detail would be the best way forward in the allotted timescale, it was suggested that the dealer be notified, his reply was the detailer was being fussy.:lol:

Some brief wash stage pictures, alloys cleaned using Espuma revolution and various brushes,










Number plate housing removed and time to deal with the bug removal,










Bugs soaked in G101 for a short while the pressure rinsed clean,










Foamed using Megs APC through the lance,










The vehicle was then washed using the usual safe methods, de-contaminated and dried, finally any vunerable areas were masked up.
Paintwork was then machine polished using 203s on a Meguiars polishing pad, some areas requiring IP 3.02 for the heavier defects.

Couple of test areas,




























Before and after prior to an IPA wipedown,

*Bonnet.*



















*Bootlid.*



















*Rear qtr.*



















*Roof.*



















*Day 2.*

With the machining finished of an IPA wipedown was given, paintwork then pre-cleansed and glazed using CG EZ creme,










Spur of the moment decision to remove the front grill, some 12 bolts or so later it was removed,
The area behind was cleaned using apc and protected using 303 aerospace dressing,










Grill polished using Briliant aluminium and steel metal polish,










***Paintwork protected using Zymol Destiny.
***Shuts polished using Prime AIO.
***Alloys protected throughout with Swissvax Autobahn.
***Glass sealed using Nanolex UGS.
***Britework polished & protected with Britemax Final Shine.
***Plastic trim protected using C4.
***Rubber seals nourished with SV Seal Feed.
***Interior vacuumed, leather cleaned and then fed using SV Leather Milk.
***Arches dressed using AS Finish, tyres treated with CG New Look gel.
***A final wipedown with Zymol Field Glaze.

*Finished Results.*






















































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work as ever! :thumb:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks blooming brilliant!! Looks pretty smart behind that grill too! 

Wish i was as good as you lot!:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job. Quite bad condition beforehand.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome job Rob:thumb: 

Shocking paintwork for a nearly new:doublesho How old?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The standard that these aston dealers leave their cars in is simply unacceptable, if i spent that sort of money ona car and it looked like that i would give it back, and keep doing it till they got the point. An incredible turn around, all be it an uneccasary one, congrats:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a stunning transformation :argie:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

the best cars, the best products and the best work. great post :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bigbenstrikes said:


> Looks blooming brilliant!! Looks pretty smart behind that grill too!
> 
> Wish i was as good as you lot!:thumb:


Thanks, yep definately worthwhile removing the grill and no bolts lost, result.



Herby said:


> Awesome job Rob:thumb:
> 
> Shocking paintwork for a nearly new:doublesho How old?


Cheers, It was a 56' plate.



stangalang said:


> The standard that these aston dealers leave their cars in is simply unacceptable, if i spent that sort of money ona car and it looked like that i would give it back, and keep doing it till they got the point. An incredible turn around, all be it an uneccasary one, congrats:thumb:


The ironic thing is the condition was well hidden behind the fillers they had used, only revealed once stripped back, the client took it back to the dealers to show them how an Aston should be prepared, from what I gather they weren't particularly interested.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job Rob :thumb:

Great attention taking the grille off, really nice touch .

I hope the owner liked the afters and made the dealer pay for it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Lovely job Rob :thumb:
> 
> Great attention taking the grille off, really nice touch .
> 
> I hope the owner liked the afters and made the dealer pay for it.


Cheers bud,

The client was overjoyed hence him taking it back to show them, I did suggest he may want to get them to foot the bill.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Rob as always mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

great turnaround rob


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Stonking!! Looks stunning.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't see what was wrong with the Aston in the 1st place, I totally agree with the dealer, how picky are you!

Honestly what a lovely transformation Rob, Aston Martin definately turn out some of the worst prepared sports cars. Yet again another fine Gleammachine finish.:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

having done a few Am now just like this I know how hard you worked there Rob, well done


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with excellent results :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results (as always), love the car!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking good there mate. I spent 2 and a half days on an onyx black vantage last week and nearly all the astons i see need correction, even from new. Saying that, i did a dbS volante last week in grigio titanio (silver) and that was fine.

Look foward to the next one mate.


----------



## mu71rd (Apr 5, 2010)

that is a *****ingly nice car!

excellent turn around - the stuff of fantasy! :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pure sex!

great work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> looking good there mate. I spent 2 and a half days on an onyx black vantage last week and nearly all the astons i see need correction, even from new. Saying that, i did a dbS volante last week in grigio titanio (silver) and that was fine.
> 
> Look foward to the next one mate.


I have had a mixed bag with AM's but your right most need some form of machining to correct the da marks etc..


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that look pretty bad to begin with no wonder only a wax was suggested in the timescale - finished article looks great


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Wow that look pretty bad to begin with no wonder only a wax was suggested in the timescale - finished article looks great


Cheers Bill, it would have been nice to have got the Nanolex coating on, but the wax certainly did the finish justice.:thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

absolute disgrace that car was once you'd stripped the paint-great job Rob one quick Q if you don't mind.

You did a v useful before and after IPA wipedown. What does the IPA actually do and would givng a car a foaming have a similar effect. in short is the IPA stage important in your opinion?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What it was and what did you achived....:doublesho,

That finish is...:argie:

Best regards.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning, thats all i can say!!:thumb:


----------



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

A great job, what a transformation!


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job mate! Really like it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

rds1985 said:


> absolute disgrace that car was once you'd stripped the paint-great job Rob one quick Q if you don't mind.
> 
> You did a v useful before and after IPA wipedown. What does the IPA actually do and would givng a car a foaming have a similar effect. in short is the IPA stage important in your opinion?


The IPA stage removes any oils masking defects and prepares the surface well before the wax or sealant application.

You can machine polish an area and under lighting it may look spot on, this is sometimes due to the polishing oils filling the light defects, an IPA wipedown after each set of polishing will show the true finish by removing any oil.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

What a fabulous post, I find these so useful as I plan and re-plan my own car correction I need as many of these at this detail as possible!


----------



## lock974 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work on a stunning Aston. Well done.


----------



## Carlo86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great work!
beautiful car...


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

You fussy bugger Rob. There was nothing wrong with it before you started 

I don't know what it is with AM. There is a large AM dealership in Exeter and I nearly cried when I saw the paintwork on their cars. I've spoken to them about the possibilty of turning a few of them around. Just out of interest, what was the total turnaround time on this one?

Cracking result BTW :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks lovely mate, typical dealer attitude that reply

Baz


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

hi, as be said before that looked stunning when finished!! My question though is; how did you get the wax etc off prior to the machine polishing as I cant seem to find an answer myself. Is it the IPA to remove it as well as the polisher oils?

Many thanks and further congrats on a cracking job, Lee


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is how it should look... lovely work sorting out the mess of the paintwork, a beautiful finish now after the correction work :thumb:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shocking state!!! Who would let a car like that end up like that! Good work! :thumb: Looks well nice all spruced up!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Reds said:


> You fussy bugger Rob. There was nothing wrong with it before you started
> Just out of interest, what was the total turnaround time on this one?
> 
> Cracking result BTW :thumb:


Thanks for the comments, work time was 2 days which equalled to about 15 hrs.



tamandlee said:


> hi, as be said before that looked stunning when finished!! My question though is; how did you get the wax etc off prior to the machine polishing as I cant seem to find an answer myself. Is it the IPA to remove it as well as the polisher oils?


A lot of the wax is removed during the wash stage with a co-polymer remover like G101 or an APC through the foam lance, further to this the claying stage will further remove the protection.
I only use the IPA during the polishing stage.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Stunning as always Rob, Well done on your Nanolex approved detailing certification, a true reflection of your always flawless work. Good call Nanolex:thumb:


----------

